# S-ATA unter DOS?



## ThiGGeR (1. September 2003)

Hallo
ich hab eine Serial ATA Festplatte.
Diese ist in 2 partitionen unterteil, C und D.
Nun wollte ich die C partition löschen (formatieren) und ein neues bertriebssystem installieren (erneuern).
Meine frage ist jetzt, wie ich die platte formatiere?
Wenn ich den Rechner im DOS modus starte und C: eingebe, kommt der hinweis, dass es sich hierbei um einen ungültigen laufwerksnamen handelt.
Mein betriebssystem ist aber eindeutig unter C: installiert.
wie kann ich die C-partition löschen?

danke

mfg
-=ThiGGeR=-

EDIT:
Meine konfig...
http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?user=-=ThiGGeR=-


----------



## Paule (2. September 2003)

Ich hatte damit auch schon recht viele Probleme , obwohl ich kein s-ata habe....
Ich würde einfach mal die Windows XP oder 2k CD nehmen.... mit der kann man die Festplatten sehr gut formatieren und da bin ich mir schon sehr sicher ,dass es geht....

Grüße,
Paule


----------

